
Tell HN: The submission dupe detector apparently has been disabled - minimaxir
The good news is no more &quot;?hn=1&quot; workaround necessary.<p>The bad news is the 4x Facebook react links on the front page. :p
======
dang
We've been experimenting with adjusting it, but that was a bug. No one wants
identical links on the front page.

~~~
minimaxir
Why not both? Have the normal dupe behavior for the first 24 hours a link is
present, then have resubmissions beyond that.

~~~
dang
Yes, something like that should work. The intention is to have the software
work similarly to the actual policy, which is that reposts are ok if (but only
if) a story hasn't had significant attention in the last year or so.

